

Etymology of the F-Word - thinkzig
http://www.snopes.com/language/acronyms/fuck.asp

======
ZeroGravitas
Since this headline got censored, does anyone know the etymology of "F-Word"
and all the other "[Letter]-Word" variatians, (what I believe are sometimes
called snowclones <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowclone>).

